# watching both want to play?



## Reble (Jun 3, 2008)

Hope you guys do not mind, lets vote who will go first?

Who do you think will go first? Diana or Flirt?

Brought them both up and watching






I was sure there would be one baby today





Sorry Diana, I believe Flirt and Diana right behind her...

Diana  http://www.marestare.com/bitoblue.php

or Flirt? http://www.baxterspaintedpasture.com/foalcam.html


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I WANT Flirt to go NOW. She looks exhausted. With Diana a close second! I've been glued to these two and I hope and pray for textbook deliveries!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 3, 2008)

I say Diana by a nose! tee hee. I have been watching them both along with my own mare who is due any time now too.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been wondering the same thing!! I thought for sure it would be diane last night. Now im not so sure. My vet was just here and flirt got out in the mud and storm. She started rolling and kicking out there and my vet and I both had a heart attack. Finally got her back in and my vet said "that mare is going to foal in the next couple hours!" I had to laugh and tell him I have thought that for 3 days!

This makes the monotony of mare stare much more fun!!

shoot my neighbors horse got out. can someone watch the cam and call my cell phone if she does anything

614-394-2517

Okay another disaster averted horse is back in lol


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm watching and not leaving!!! GO!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't mind at all!

Let's see... original due date for Diana was April 7. Do I get the prize for the longest watch? LOL

I don't think we can use the not eating while in early labor thing with Diana. She munches constantly-- even if it's just on the straw! I can't imagine her being awake and not nibbling for food! lol


----------



## shelly (Jun 3, 2008)

I think Flirt will go first then Diana...the race is on!!!







shelly said:


> I think Flirt will go first then Diana...the race is on!!!


Darn it...I have to go to work!!! Hey Joyce, will you call me via cell if anything happens before tonight?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

Yup! You got it shelly!!!


----------



## shelly (Jun 3, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> Yup! You got it shelly!!!



Thanks Joyce...can't wait until we are doing this ourselves!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm thinking it's not as much fun as it's cracked up to be!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I just dont know who will go first! Flirt looks closer to me if you can go by looks. But I bet they go about the same time!

I am watching both!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

I just noticed my avatar picture was gone. Hmmm, I had to refresh it. That was strange. I need to learn how to do the ones with the rotating pictures!

come on girls!



:arg!

Diana milk test alert!!!!! Chocolate or Vanilla?? Ooops!


----------



## Magic (Jun 3, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> I'm thinking it's not as much fun as it's cracked up to be!




You got THAT right!! When I have a mare that looks like she's about to pop, I'm afraid to even take a shower without someone here to keep an eye on the mare for me. Somehow they seem to be psychic and KNOW when you are temporarily unavailable.





I'm watching both mares too, and I would also guess that Flirt will go first. But time will tell, lol!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats funny Magic! These aren't even my horses and I don't even want to run and pee!!! (Can I say that)!

I haven't even cleaned my stalls yet! Uggg! I do feel worse for Flirt, she is SO TIREDl She is laying down now. Jeeze, I wish this baby would just walk out!!!!!!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 3, 2008)

Kay,

Can we see a belly picture of Flirt?

Do you do pH testing on her milk? I know she's kinda skittish...

Tracy


----------



## Reble (Jun 3, 2008)

I am trying to count for you guys? hope this correct if not, someone correct me





Flirt coming in with 6 & Diana behind only 2

Never know with minis


----------



## kaykay (Jun 3, 2008)

Kinda skittish?? LOL. take that times 4



Actually shes so much better then last year but still cant test her milk. Yesterday when it was dripping it was thick sticky colostrum. The vet said because she has "wry tail" (holding it to the side) she will foal today but I told him shes had wry tail for 3 days. We will see if hes right. Im going to run out and try to get a couple pics of her belly and udder. Wish me luck

I havent even taken a shower today! so no making fun of me as I was out in the storm earlier (thats my excuse)


----------



## kaykay (Jun 3, 2008)

Here ya go. sorry they are so dark but I couldnt open the door as its locked from the other side because of the storms today. I knocked the wax off checking her but she squirted a bit on me and its very sticky. Wish I could see the color though ughh. Heck we should guess the color and sex too LOL. Ill send a prize to whoever is closest. Im going to try to shower. she seems calm right now


----------



## Reble (Jun 3, 2008)

I think your vet might be right this time


----------



## Becky (Jun 3, 2008)

> Im going to try to shower. she seems calm right now


Ah, the calm before the storm!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 3, 2008)

beckys making me nerovous!! okay i have my phone next to the shower LOL. This will be one quick shower. Also another storm is almost here praying we dont lose power!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2008)

kaykay said:


> beckys making me nerovous!! okay i have my phone next to the shower LOL. This will be one quick shower. Also another storm is almost here praying we dont lose power!


I hope not! If that camera goes black you will have 50 calls just from us watchers!

LOL!

She sure looks low, I hope these two go today.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

Diana is rolling again!


----------



## Gena (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been enjoying watching them too, thanks for sharing them with us!

I hope they both foal SOON!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor Flirt. She looks miserable. I hope she goes soon.

Do we have volunteers for a mini squeeze ?LOL


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

Flirt appears to be resting. I wonder if it's safe for me to take a shower. If I miss her foaling, I'll be so upset! She seems quiet, I'm going...


----------



## Reble (Jun 3, 2008)

My back is killing me here, watching these two, can you come and do my back like you are doing Flirts...

Please Please Please,



I sure could use a massage


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

Flirt is getting some rubbing and loving! How sweet!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2008)

She really looks like she appreciated it!


----------



## Magic (Jun 3, 2008)

Anybody else have the screen go blank on Diana?





Never mind, it's come back!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 3, 2008)

She just seems kinda sad and dejected and I hate that!! She seemed better when I was brushing her. Shes almost too calm LOL. She actually let me get milk without kicking me!! It was so thick and sticky. Im worried though as a 3rd storm is on the way and they say its going to be bad. If we lose power I wont have a phone or internet, but you know I will be in the stall with flirt





Reble come on over and get in the back massage line LOL

Thanks so much for watching with us!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2008)

Hope the storm isnt to bad! If it goes down we will see you when it gets back up. If she even thinks of foaling then use a cork!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor Diana, her back end is just bothering her to no end. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## shelly (Jun 3, 2008)

What is Flirt doing-scratching her butt or what? I can't tell where she is standing!





POOR ITCHY GIRL...I wish I could go and scratch her all over!


----------



## shelly (Jun 3, 2008)

As far as being fun...it's a ball!!! VERY time consuming, VERY frustrating, VERY tiring, and EXTREMELY gratifying in the end









I've been thru 2 foalings and 3 puppy litter birthings and I will do them both again ASAP! OH YEAH, IT"S ADDICTING TOO!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 3, 2008)

storm is rolling in



cam is already getting fuzzy. hope I dont lose you guys!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

Best of luck to you Kaykay if we loose you!! But I hope the storm doesn't get that bad.


----------



## Reble (Jun 3, 2008)

Hard to tell from the video, any cow patties yet?

Good Luck tonight



both Diana and Flirt


----------



## shelly (Jun 3, 2008)

Flirt looks a little nervous about the storm...might just be the thing to send her to the next stage


----------



## kaykay (Jun 3, 2008)

flirt has had cowpatties since yesterday. I really need her to foal. im exhausted and have a show sat and my show horses arent even ready


----------



## shelly (Jun 3, 2008)

shelly said:


> Flirt looks a little nervous about the storm...might just be the thing to send her to the next stage


Well girls, that's it for me tonight...GOOD LUCK


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2008)

Lets hope they both go tonight. One right after the other!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 3, 2008)

I never would have dreamed that we'd still be here waiting..........


----------



## Reble (Jun 3, 2008)

I am wondering if that fly is bugging Diana, or is she getting ready?

there was a fly that kept landing on the camera





What do you think? Just thought I would ad the links again.

Diana  http://www.marestare.com/bitoblue.php

or Flirt? http://www.baxterspaintedpasture.com/foalcam.html

Good Luck Diana, & Flint, I am heading to bed.

Sure hope you both have an easy delivery and soon. God Bless


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 3, 2008)

I just posted this on the other thread. Her pH has reached the lowest so she should go within 12 hours. Flies aren't bothering her. It's that BABY!


----------



## Echo Acres (Jun 3, 2008)

I just tuned into Diana's cam. There are 3 people in there, anyone know the scoop?


----------



## Lena1 (Jun 3, 2008)

All I know is she is looking real close.

They just did a milk test.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 4, 2008)

The three people were my husband, daughter and friend. Sarah wasn't planning on coming home tonight but when I told her about the pH she came home. 

First bottle of Mt. Dew has been opened!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

Maybe Diane is going to win the race LOL. Flirt looks pretty calm.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 4, 2008)

I think Flirt is watching Diana on cam! First one swishes, then the other, then one rubs their neck then the other. Monkey see monkey doo...maybe if Diana kicks it in gear Flirt will follow suit.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

storm is really hitting here dang it. Hope the cam holds or im in trouble. at least we have diane action tonight!


----------



## gimp (Jun 4, 2008)

Diana is acting a bit like a human child. The tummy is uncomfortable so she wants to eat...even while kicking at her belly! (OK that is not so human)


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

poor tracy has to be going nuts im sure. now diana stopped again ughhhh


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 4, 2008)

7:40 am here. No baby. Has that pH test been wrong? lol

Nothing for Flirt either... What in the world, girls????


----------



## Riverdance (Jun 4, 2008)

When this started yesterday, I almost posted in the morning that my choice would be mine.



Even though she was not on mare stare and not in the contest. Yesterday AM she had edima on top of edima, though her nipples were not facing down (they did not last year either)

I had her out in the pasture for the day, then brought her in for the night. I watched both Diana and Flirt and my own. I felt that both Diana and Flirt were still too relaxed. They had some moments, but not continuous. Meanwhile, my mare got more and more restless, started pooping all of the time and would not stand still for any lenght of time.

I was right, Mine went first. Last night at 10:00 she gave birth to a chestnut colt.

Yeah, another colt.



I am now finished and have 7 colts and 4 fillies, the exact same numbers as last year. The year before it was 7 colts and 2 fillies and the year before that, 5 colts and 2 fillies. I AM SO TIRED OF THE COLTS!!! OH!

Anyway, I am so sorry that you guys are going through the long wait!!! You would think that the storms would bring them on.

I now get to get some sleep at night, though I do enjoy watching and waiting and helping with the births.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats River!!! We have had 4 colts so far so Im hoping to see a filly. The boys are so much fun but I am dying to see a filly by black. My neighbor says girls are always late LOL. Its so odd as this sure isnt the pattern flirt followed last year but thats the way it goes! I guess when they are ready they will come. I will have to call my vet and tell him he was wrong too. He was so sure flirt would foal before dark.


----------



## Riverdance (Jun 4, 2008)

I think God is making sure that I get mostly colts so that I do not keep them all.





I can not complain, these are beautiful boys. I really need to cut my herd in half, so having a lot of fillies would make it even harder for me to decide who was going to stay and who was going to go. Even witht he 4 fillies, I want to keep them all, but will try and be good and pick only one or two of them (or perhaps 3)





I alway heard that boys were the late one. Be it horses or humans.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 4, 2008)

I told them at work yesterday morning that it was going to be yesterday. When I left work last night I told them I was going to have to wear a sign that said "my horse made me a liar"

I thought your vet said something interesting-- wry tail? Is that the source of awry? (I love word origins!)


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

I do too tracy and i bet you are right. Wry nose, wry tail something gone awry??


----------



## Mona (Jun 4, 2008)

Kay, I see your cam is not working for me this morning. Not sure if anyone else is having the same problem or not, but when I went to check Flirt I just get an entire screen with only a small amount of the scroll showing and nothing else!


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2008)

They are both working for me. I just can't believe that neither have foaled!! I was so sure that at least one of them would have a foal at her side by now!


----------



## Reble (Jun 4, 2008)

No babies






anytime girls the World is waiting





Diana  http://www.marestare.com/bitoblue.php

or Flirt? http://www.baxterspaintedpasture.com/foalcam.html

Just noticed Mona's topic

updates appreciated


----------



## Reble (Jun 4, 2008)

updates appreciated thanks


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

Im getting ready to check flirt and let her out in the barn. its STILL raining and storming. I normally never leave anyone in a stall this long but this weather is terrible!! Ill let you know when I get back


----------



## DeBault Farms (Jun 4, 2008)

OK I wanna play now. I have been watching the two girls for sometime now. I think Flirt will go first then Diana.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jun 4, 2008)

i think that Flirt will go first


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2008)

Well where did flirt go?



I see her stall but no Flirt!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2008)

Never mind she was in the corner.

But Diana doesnt seem to be eating as much today....


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 4, 2008)

I wish one of them would just go ahead and pop one out!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

Flirt is still the same. Hot sticky milk and full bag but nothing new sighs. She will be out of the stall for a bit while kyle cleans. Im going to try and take a nap. Tried to let her outside and another storm hit and we had to bring her right back in. Poor thing. Will the rain ever stop?


----------



## barnbum (Jun 4, 2008)

Flirt will foal June 7th--late. It's a filly.





Diana will foal June 9th--mid day. Colt.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 4, 2008)

Ooohhhh, Karla. They are going to KILL you!lol. I think they are both hoping that one will go in 2 minutes and the other in 2 1/2 minutes! tee hee. I am really hoping my mare goes today too but while I am watching her it is fun to watch others. GO DIANA AND FLIRT!!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL Yes Karla, you better duck and run!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 4, 2008)

barnbum said:


> Flirt will foal June 7th--late. It's a filly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KARLA!!! I don't know about Kay but I'm giving you the evil eye right now!

I swear there is a poo in Diana's stall that looks just like a teddy bear sitting up against the wall. I'm not kidding.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 4, 2008)

OH NO, it has happened. you have gone over the edge!



lol. I went there with my first mare this year and I started laughing and hysterical crying at the same time and started seeing things in her stall too! lol I hope she doesn't hold out much longer. It looks like she just had a real juicy poop a few minutes ago so maybe................. Look after yourself!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 4, 2008)

Tracy! Get a picture of the Teddy Bear Poo!!!! I'm tired and silly too!!!!!


----------



## shelly (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG!!! I didn't think Flirt could look any bigger, but she does!! And sooooo tired






I hope they both foal out soon.



shelly said:


> OMG!!! I didn't think Flirt could look any bigger, but she does!! And sooooo tired
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She reminds me of a darn alien movie where the alien is growing and poking trying to get out of the humans body



hahaha


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelly, if this happens to me, you are going to be sorry!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

Karla how could you!!! Okay ladies I have a show I have to go to Sat. I wasnt worried at all about it and now I am. She HAS to foal before Sat!!! Flirt has had loose stools for 2 days. It is kinda eerie watching her foal move on cam. Last night it was sticking out one side. If she doesnt foal soon she will have no mane and tail left LOL. Calgon take me away

And I got up from my nap and see Kyle did not clean the stall growls.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 4, 2008)

KayKay, the pressure!!! Do you have someone knowledgeable to stay with Flirt? On the other hand, I'm sure she will go by then! You will WANT to go to the show and brag about your beautiful new baby!!!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 4, 2008)

AT this rate Flirt may still beat Daina!


----------



## shelly (Jun 4, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> Shelly, if this happens to me, you are going to be sorry!!!!!!


I will take care of cookie anytime you need to get away...when the time comes I will be right there with you



:arg!












and any other emotions we might have!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 4, 2008)

OK, I think I know what the problem is here, and I am going to do you both a big favor. I am a jinx, and I don't think either mare will foal while I am watching (I have been watching Diana for 3 weeks) so I AM GOING TO STOP WATCHING YOUR MARES!!! If I feel the need to watch, I will pick on someone else's mares.

I do hope this works, and if it does, I expect a return favor someday.


----------



## shelly (Jun 4, 2008)

OH BOY...looks like Flirt had some fun rolling in the mud outside



Good for you girl, you were looking so depressed and lonely.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 4, 2008)

We've got wax.

On top of all the other signs...


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 4, 2008)

And Shelly, I will be there for you too!! I'm sure we will have fun!!!!!

Baby steps with these mares!! Wax is good!!! What are we waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barnbum (Jun 4, 2008)

But what do I win if I'm right?


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2008)

barnbum said:


> But what do I win if I'm right?




The satisfaction.



Oh, and bragging rights!





Both mares are awfully restless right now (oh as I type that they settle down, sigh). I'm sure that they BOTH will foal tomorrow when I can't be watching-- for your sakes I hope so, if not BEFORE. I'm exhausted just thinking how exhausted you two must be!!


----------



## barnbum (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh don't worry about Kay--she has great help. She broke in a new mare stare team this year.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been obsessed with marestare for a few years now! My mare will also be on marestare when she foals, be it this year or next??


----------



## Gena (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't believe they are both still hanging in there!

They are cooking up some gorgeous foals!





I wonder how many are watching your girls...


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought it was me! Everytime I said something like hmmm diana isnt eating as much, she would start eating. OH!

So I decided not to say anything else! LOL


----------



## Reble (Jun 4, 2008)

I sure hope tonight... I still think flirt





Oh Barnbum, you just might be right, the way they are hanging on to those foals.

Would someone please read them the book on foaling





Diana  http://www.marestare.com/bitoblue.php

or Flirt? http://www.baxterspaintedpasture.com/foalcam.html


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes flirt decided to roll around in the mud and it kept smearing when I tried to get it off. She wasnt nearly as calm earlier but I was taking a break and hubby says she hasnt been doing much. When i checked her udder thick yellow milk squirted again but shes been like that now for 3 days.

I am honestly sick of watchign both Flirt and Diana LOL.

I may have to call my neighbor with the foaling farm and see if they can watch flirt while we are at the show IF she doesnt foal. Surely she will foal before then?? Im really sorry I entered this show but I never dreamed she wouldnt have foaled by now


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 4, 2008)

Man your both still waiting :arg!

I've been watching both your mares too

we have a mare (Montana) on cam now

CAM

she is due the 10th maybe she'll go first

just kidding





ok girls come on your families need some sleep


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

flirt was a little testy there laying down. come on flirt!!!

here comes yet another storm. thunder and lightening again ughh


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't believe these mares have not foaled yet. I have been looking on and off for days!



I am thinking that it will be Flirt first, but I am quite a novice so I am not as sharp at picking out signs of close to foaling. Wouldn't it be cool if they both foaled at about the same time?


----------



## Reble (Jun 4, 2008)

Royal Crescent said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if they both foaled at about the same time?


I agree



both would be great....

Heading to bed, so Good Luck


----------



## Nickermaker (Jun 4, 2008)

Watching Diana - she deeps squatting and like pushing - I think she is getting ready - just lied down.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 5, 2008)

I almost missed it!



But there it is...she's almost done! Now I can't wait to know more!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jun 5, 2008)

Foal has arrived




12:10 AM...........Good job all!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like Momma!



Beautiful no matter "what" it is!


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 5, 2008)

I managed to catch it too over here in Australia!



Been checking back and forth the last few days and turned them back on just in time





Well done all





Is it a colt?? (Think i saw a sign)


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

I just missed it!! I'm so happy for you all!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mona (Jun 5, 2008)

DANG IT! I missed it! I have been watchig on and off for about a month now!! I can't believe I missed it! OH! CONGRATULATIONS! Fill us in on the details!!

OK Flirt...you're next!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

Somebody on one of the threads said one of the foals were going to be born a little after midnight. I've got to go find that. What are they psysic?? Don't think I spelled that right, darn!

I'm so darn happy for everybody at Bitoblue!!!!

Miss Flirt, LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gimp (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it normal for the mare to be down for so long??


----------



## REO (Jun 5, 2008)

Darn I just missed it! OH!

Congratulations on the baby!!!!





Come on Flirt!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

She's exhausted I'm sure. She'll be up soon!


----------



## walkoffaith (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like she held up a sign that said colt, i think. I am so glad i didn't miss the birth! I have been watching Diana for over a month every day and I am so glad all went well. That little boy looks so beautiful!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 5, 2008)

Diana looks like she just partook in a fad diet! LOL Both are up and moving...kinda!

And guess what?

Flirt is sleeping! HEHEHE!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

She is sleeping, like a baby! Flirt, WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You NEED to have that baby!!!!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, we've got a colt-- buckskin with a dorsal stripe like momma.

He is quite the mover already! lol I think he's gonna give his mom a run for her money.

I am pretty darn sure he nursed successfully. I heard sucking and swallowing.

I am so relieved!

Thanks to everyone who called!

Tracy


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats! Glad I got to watch...Now, Get some sleep!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

I LOVE him to pieces!!! My dream colt! Yes, I can dream........


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

That baby is LOADED with engergy!! So healthy and perfect.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

Everytime I check in on mama and baby, mama is laying down. Don't see her rolling or anything. Now baby is fast asleep. How sweet.....


----------



## Barbie (Jun 5, 2008)

So glad the colt is here and safely. Now come on Flirt - it's your turn so your mom can get some sleep.

Barbie


----------



## REO (Jun 5, 2008)

Oops Kay, not only Diana beat Flirt, but also my mare Maggie just did too!

Come on Flirt!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

Mom looks great! Looks to have her pre-pregnancy body back and all! That baby is just so healthy and running laps around his mom!!!

Tracy, do you have any other foals due this year?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Tracey!! He is so handsome!!

Thanks for rubbing it in Reo lmbo.

That was so fun with the two of them! I dont know what to do with Flirt.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

Flirt got quite a bit of "beauty sleep" last night. She should be good and rested to take care of her baby today!!!! Come on Flirt, let's make today the day!!!!


----------



## shelly (Jun 5, 2008)

WAY TO GO DIANA
















DARN IT I KNEW I WOULD MISS IT if I went to bed last night too early!! OH well. Maybe I'll get to see Flirt have hers





Congrats and he is adorable. What do you think Joyce, is he your next stud or what?


----------



## shelly (Jun 5, 2008)

So Tracey do you have any names picked out yet?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 5, 2008)

congrats Tracy he is georgeous and full of spunk already





ok Kay your turn lets see what Flirt has in store for you


----------



## shelly (Jun 5, 2008)

shelly said:


> So Tracey do you have any names picked out yet?


He's a pretty big boy...most mini babies I've seen can walk right under moms belly, NOT HIM!!!


----------



## candycar (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats! I can't wait to see pics, I can't get the cams & vids on my computer


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 5, 2008)

OK Tracey. you owe me. IT WORKED didn't it?? I still haven't taken a peak and I am not watching Flirt either. I knew I was the jinx. CONGRATS!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh Shelly, He did walk under mom last night or in the middle of the night sometime, I don't remember, but I did get a snap shot of it! I'll see if I can post it.


----------



## shelly (Jun 5, 2008)

HELP ME MOM -- IT'S THE BIG BAD WOOF!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

Baby walking under mom and baby and mom having their first snuggle!


----------



## shelly (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I'll be a monkeys uncle...he looks too big to be able to walk under her, at least from the cam angle! Thanks for the pics...I wish I could have seen the birth


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be he already grew some overnight and now that he's unfolded, he can't do now! What a cutie, huh! I'd love to have him in my barn!!!!!

I sure wish we could do something to help Flirt feel better.......


----------



## shelly (Jun 5, 2008)

I just got my first real look at his little face!!!!! What a handsome guy...is that a black star on his forehead or just a shadow?



shelly said:


> I just got my first real look at his little face!!!!! What a handsome guy...is that a black star on his forehead or just a shadow?


Joyce--email alert!!!


----------



## Reble (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh Happy Days for Diana, so come on Flirt you are next




[SIZE=14pt]CONGRATULATIONS a healthy Colt[/SIZE]





Flirt? http://www.baxterspaintedpasture.com/foalcam.html


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

Who stole Flirt??


----------



## Riverdance (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, Flirt changed colors.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 5, 2008)

thats tease sorry!! we are getting show horses ready for sat. Flirt is out playing as this is the first day without storms we have had in forever. Tease is in a raging yearling heat so thats why her tail is up


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

yikes, I'm like ok, this is her only foaling stall and she has another mare suddenly due any minute, so she switched them real quick! :stupid DUH!!

I'm going to need a drink when this is all said and done!!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 5, 2008)

There's a video of Diana foaling at:

http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x212/Is...rrent=Diana.flv

He does have long legs! Taller than I expected but I like them tall anyway.

No name yet. We're still debating.

I'm all done for the year-- only had one. (THANK GOODNESS!!)

Sorry Kay. Neither girl read the manual.

So who was right in saying Diana would go first?

Tracy


----------



## Reble (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh that is so nice of you to post this, Thanks so much....






We did not miss Diana foaling....


----------



## shelly (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting that video...I love watching foalings














So who is that in Flirts stall and when is she due?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

Shelly, she is a yearling in heat! I thought it was a mare in labor! OH!


----------



## MInx (Jun 5, 2008)

Hearty congratulations on a very handsome colt! Couldn't be happier to see he looks like his mom as she's a real beauty!

So what's his name? Any luck there yet?

Maxine


----------



## kaykay (Jun 5, 2008)

I should have also said that is Flirts daughter from last year



See the resemblence?? Her sire is Getitias King Lee Stallion


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 5, 2008)

So that is Tease! I thought so.


----------



## shelly (Jun 5, 2008)

Tease is very pretty...yes there is a resemblance to Flirt, both mother and daughter are gorgeous girls



Are you going to breed Tease or is she for sale?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 5, 2008)

Tease is just a yearling. She is not for sale but her half sister or brother that Flirt is carrying now probably will be. She is going to her first show on Sat!! This is Tease's first time off the farm so Im a little anxious about what she will do but it will be fun no matter what. Ill get some pictures of her at the show. Thanks so much Shelly for your nice comments on Tease and Flirt!!


----------



## shelly (Jun 5, 2008)

You're very welcome...I can't wait to see the new baby














COME ON FLIRT!!!


----------



## Reble (Jun 5, 2008)

ok Flirt let us see that nice healthy filly





So poor Kaykay can get some sleep and go to the show without worrying about you and your baby




Let go Flirt,



lets go flirt



lets go flirt





[SIZE=14pt]Flirt[/SIZE] http://www.baxterspaintedpasture.com/foalcam.html


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

She seems quite relaxed since she came back to her stall. I will be checking in constantly all night again.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jun 5, 2008)

Well since I predicted the other birth as "a little after midnight" and she had the baby at 12:10.... I think Flirt will have her baby at approximately 2:15 a.m.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2008)

Flirt looks happier today!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

Danielle E! You're the one!! I forgot to go back and see who had said that! Good job girl! You're hired!! If you can keep predicting these correctly, I bet you could make yourself a few bucks! NOW, if you can predict if a mare is in foal or not, you could be a MILLIONAIRE!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 5, 2008)

I think shes happier too!! I just normally never stall anyone that much but we had 2 days in a row of severe thunderstorms. She got to go out and play with all her friends today all day so shes much happier. She was ready to come back in though. She was waiting for me by her stall


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 5, 2008)

She's a sweetie Kay! I can't wait until her beautiful healthy FILLY is born!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2008)

kayKay, I bet between the storms being over and the time outside helped. Good to see her happy! Now she can foal!!!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jun 5, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> Danielle E! You're the one!! I forgot to go back and see who had said that! Good job girl! You're hired!! If you can keep predicting these correctly, I bet you could make yourself a few bucks! NOW, if you can predict if a mare is in foal or not, you could be a MILLIONAIRE!!!!!


ROFL, I would be happy if I could predict my own!!!! I purposely did not breed any of my mares last year because my eldest son is getting married and the wedding is in Newfoundland so I will be away for a week...anyway to make a long story short my yearling last summer I guess decided to be a "man" and (sigh) Crystal is expecting. When you ask.....that's the problem, sometime between July and September, lol. I think it will be an August (end of August early Sept. foal) so there goes my quiet no foaling year. She is the mare that kept me going for a month last year of very little sleep and unfortunately in the end she lost that foal so this year I don't want a repeat, my heart can't take another....


----------



## barnbum (Jun 5, 2008)

tonight.



Within 3 hours.....


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2008)

her tail is on overdrive! LOL man im tired


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 6, 2008)

Come on beautiful Flirt! Lets see that baby.... Resting


----------



## gimp (Jun 6, 2008)

Even when resting her tail is in overdrive...I'm saying tonight


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 6, 2008)

Poor flirt. Mother Nature is really being mean to her!


----------



## shelly (Jun 6, 2008)

Flirts down again, how long has she been laying down and has she been checked lately by anyone at home?


----------



## gimp (Jun 6, 2008)

2:45 and the belly has not reduced. Poor tired Flirt. She is obviously uncomfortable as the tail is still going and she can't stay ib one position for very long. I reallythought I would see a foal when I cecked the computer OH!


----------



## shelly (Jun 6, 2008)

shelly said:


> Flirts down again, how long has she been laying down and has she been checked lately by anyone at home?


I'm off to work soon, Joyce can you keep me updated via cell please? Hopefully someone will video this birth like they did Diana's!!??!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2008)

Why does Flirt do this to me?? I was so hoping she would foal so i could relax at the show. But noooooooo. Well I have one more night and then it will be up to hubby.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 6, 2008)

Does she usually do this Kay?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2008)

she did drag us along last year but not this bad!! (this is why we named her filly last year "Baxters Just Teasin Ya" LOL. Last year once she got sticky yellow milk she foaled that night. Now this year shes had it for like 5 days and nothing!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 6, 2008)

I think we're naming Diana's colt Time Bandit because of all the time he stole from us while we were watching and waiting for him!

GOOD LUCK, KAY!!!


----------



## Reble (Jun 6, 2008)

yankee_minis said:


> I think we're naming Diana's colt Time Bandit because of all the time he stole from us while we were watching and waiting for him!
> 
> GOOD LUCK, KAY!!!



Love the name ( Time Bandit ) and Kay I am sure you have a couple of names, you would like to call this show stopper foal ?


----------



## shelly (Jun 6, 2008)

So where is Flirt? Out playing again



She should be in here having that baby


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2008)

shes outside playing. Jet is in the stall as we have been body clippng and getting him ready for the show tomarrow. Its so hot!! I may bring flirt in early and put a fan on her. Its 90 degrees!! Im going to burn up at the show


----------



## gimp (Jun 6, 2008)

Are you taking Flirt with you tomorrow? My sister had to do that once and the delivery of the foal was a highlight of the show


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2008)

No Hubby is staying home to care for her. If anyone sees anything on cam while Im gone please call him. He may not answer the phone but he will hear it and know to check her. I so appreciate any help while Im gone! I never dreamed she wouldnt have foaled by now so wasnt worried about entering the show.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, her hindquarters are so much more sunk in, yikes. :arg!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 6, 2008)

Kay! This is like deja vu. LOL. That silly Flirt. Was it last year that she took forever to foal? I'll be watching on-and-off too. Wishing a safe and happy foaling for Flirt!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2008)

I know matt!! I swear she just likes being on cam LOL. Or she likes being pampered in the stall or both. Geesh who but me has a mare with thick yellow sticky milk for 5 days and doesnt foal???


----------



## shelly (Jun 6, 2008)

You've seen movement from the foal and sure nothings wrong...right?








I'm probably being a worry wort, but I'm a nervous wreck and she is not even my mare :arg!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh yes we have seen the foal move a lot. In fact a lot of times you can see it move on the cam. But thank you so much for caring about her


----------



## shelly (Jun 7, 2008)

Is anyone else having trouble getting on Diana's web cam? I keep getting media source trouble.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 7, 2008)

Shelly, I've not been able to get it at all since we got home.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 7, 2008)

I get the camera but it looks wierd and there is no horse there and the door is closed. I know she is away this weekend. Did Flirt get moved?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 7, 2008)

I have been off for a couple of days, I just knew that Flirt would have foaled! I cant believe she hasnt. I will be checking in for sure!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 7, 2008)

OK, cam is working and Flirt is back and still big. Poor girl!


----------



## shelly (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, Flirt's cam is working fine...it's Diana's that I can't get and I love watching her and Bandit play


----------



## Bonny (Jun 7, 2008)

Flirt is restless tonight and boy her hind end is sunken in!


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 7, 2008)

So I finally logged onto the cam and she's sleeping! Wake up! Have that foal already!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jun 7, 2008)

She is laying down now, maybe tonight is the night! I want to see a baby!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 7, 2008)

Is she foaling now?!!!! Hmm, OK, maybe not. I sure hope she goes soon! Poor girl.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 8, 2008)

You know...If she would stop sleeping with her butt against the wall...I think she is trying to hold it in! Like any smart mamma she knows that if it is in the tumtum, it is out of trouble, out of the tumtum is double trouble!





Go Flirty! Your making us all crazy!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 8, 2008)

Come on Flirt....I don't know how she can get up after she lays down!


----------



## shelly (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG...is she ever going to have this foal???



:arg!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 8, 2008)

It doesn't appear she will, does it? LOL I can't believe she has held out this long since I saw her bag last week. It was as full as it could possibly get.


----------



## gimp (Jun 8, 2008)

Perhaps now she is waiting for Mom to get back home.





Or perhaps she is having it in that one corner where we cannot see her OH!


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2008)

gimp said:


> Or perhaps she is having it in that one corner where we cannot see her OH!




Is that where she is? I thought maybe someone took her out of her stall. Well, that explains it then-- she is camera-shy and does NOT want to foal with all these eager eyes on her! We should all close our eyes, then maybe she'd have it. *grin*


----------



## Echo Acres (Jun 8, 2008)

I know how you feel. We have a mare on camera (sorry not online) that we were expecting to foal a week ago. She is holding out on us. Each night aroung 1:00am she lays down flat like she is going to foal, but nothing. It is getting really frustrating. I have been watching poor flirt at the same time. We are used to foaling quarter horses and they seem much more predictable. Our one mare has foaled 3 times and all on day 342. Our Maiden mare wasn't due until June 10th and she had her foal on day 323 (May 21) I had to move the camera from our mini mare over to hers when I went out to do chores one morning and she was full of wax. She was very kind to us and foaled at 4:00pm that afternoon. I had to work and she waited till I got home, and my son just got off the bus. The whole family got to watch. I had to do a little pulling, but delivery went pretty well. It took a while for him to get a handle on the milk bar, but once he did everything was great. Now if only these mini mares would get in gear and have their babies!! I will have to work some next week, so I suppose she will want to foal then. I know everyone wants flirt to foal, but it would be nice if she waits for her mom to come home.


----------



## Reble (Jun 8, 2008)

It would be nice if Flirt would surprise kay before she gets home with a healthy foal





Come on flirt are you sure she is in there?

Flirt http://www.baxterspaintedpasture.com/foalcam.html


----------



## shelly (Jun 8, 2008)

I think that he may have put her out but just hasn't cleaned her stall yet!



I'll be watching on and off all day--again


----------



## kaykay (Jun 8, 2008)

Im ready to pull my hair out!!! Im exhausted from the show and now Ill be on mare stare tonight LOL. Where is my foal!!! Its so scorching hot here that hubby rigged her up a fan but shes a bit afraid of it. Hubby also said he moved the cam so that she cant hide. Did it help?? Im off to go put her in!

Kay


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 8, 2008)

I never had any problem seeing her.




I'm speechless that we haven't seen that baby yet! What the heck is she waiting for?????????


----------



## gimp (Jun 8, 2008)

She's baaack. What a strange shape; if it weren't for the big belly she would look really underweight. It must be the hip bones and the tailhead


----------



## Reble (Jun 8, 2008)

Was hoping for a baby for you, but glad you are home.

Tell your hubby looks good, thanks

Yes it was hot at our show yesterday, I look like a lobster. How did you do Kaykay?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 8, 2008)

We did good!! I will do another post as I even have pics for once! LOL. HOw did you do rebel?

Flirts back end is relaxing and the weight of the foal is pulling on her back, so her tail head and hips are really sticking up. If you saw her 2 weeks ago on cam she didnt look like that at all



She eats constantly!! I do think though her weight has dropped a bit in the last week but thats not uncommon in late pregnancy. Shes getting as much grain as I feel comfortable giving her. She just needs to foal!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2008)

I sure hope she foals tonight!!! Gosh and I thought she would go before Diana! OH!


----------



## Reble (Jun 8, 2008)

kaykay said:


> We did good!! I will do another post as I even have pics for once! LOL. HOw did you do rebel?
> 
> Flirts back end is relaxing and the weight of the foal is pulling on her back, so her tail head and hips are really sticking up. If you saw her 2 weeks ago on cam she didnt look like that at all
> 
> ...



Looking forward to an update on your show. You are right, not all mares, but I have one that goes just like her, the tail head and hips, helps with birthing. Hope tonight for you.





I have info on the horse forum and the photo gallery about the show I went to in Clinton Ontario.

I was very happy with our wins, took 5 horses and placed in all the classes we entered.

I will keep an eye out for your show results.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy Moly!! I really didn't think Diana would go first when I saw Flirt's bag! (And neither did many other people!)

I feel for ya, Kay! I really really do!

I've taken down the cam for the year. I'm back to being a normal person. LOL


----------



## shelly (Jun 8, 2008)

The foal looks to be all on the right side right now...maybe it's moving into position?


----------



## shelly (Jun 8, 2008)

shelly said:


> The foal looks to be all on the right side right now...maybe it's moving into position?


the cam is really fuzzy, I hope we don't loose it!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 8, 2008)

I am staring at this mare sending her contraction vibes! What the heck else can we do?????? Hubby is sitting here watching the Celtics. I'm sitting here watching for ANY signs of a contraction I can find!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## choclat dreams (Jun 8, 2008)

She is so huge and looks so uncomfortable! I pray for her sake she has that baby soon!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 8, 2008)

My hubby just came up with an Idea! He said, "maybe she's not pregnant"! MEN! :stupid


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 8, 2008)

NOt prego huh? That is right up there with, I don't think she is due until next month! Look at that poor uncomfortable girl! Kay, around here, we always joke with pregnant women about taking them four wheelin in a big truck in the mud...Load her up and take her for a bumpy ride!


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm going to predict that she foals tonight. EARLY, so Kay can get some sleep, lol! Oh wait, it's already too late to be "early". Oh well, keeping fingers crossed that it's tonight sometime!!


----------



## gimp (Jun 8, 2008)

I bet it will be tonight...anyone else having problems with the picture flickering? OH!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

i think its the dang fan hubby plugged in making it do that. sighs no foal yet


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 9, 2008)

Come on Girl!!

Wake up and have that baby PLEASE!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 9, 2008)

I keep watching her too! What's taking so long








I keep checking and everyday I keep expecting to see I missed the foaling. It's my day off tomorrow and I thought I'd stay up late and watch, just in case. I guess Flirt won't be obliging tonight


----------



## shelly (Jun 9, 2008)

So I'm laying in bed and my husband gets up for work and says"the little mare is foaling!" I say "What!!!She is?"






So I jump out of bed and Flirt is laying down and he points to her tail and says"look, the foal is half way out!" MEN OH! He should know better too as we have had 2 foals(full size) born here! :arg!



:stupid What are we ever going to do with them Joyce?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

I really think we are going to see a foal in the next 24 hrs. Her udder is even firmer (didnt even think it was possible LOL) and shes been pawing like crazy this morning.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like flirt is close...


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 9, 2008)

We do have a pair don't we Shelly??

Well if Flirt foals while I am with Shelly bringing her mare to the Stallion, all that matters is that it all went well and everybody is fine. I'll still be watching for an hour or so.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

That was a pretty good kick I got LOL. Man shes grouchy. I would be too being that big and pregnant in 90 degree weather!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Bonny!!

Oh I wish she go in the next half hour???? Come on Flirty, PLEASE????


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Joyce! Cookie News???

Kay- I saw that Miss Grouchy kicked you! She must be ready. Hope your ok and wont bruise to badly!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 9, 2008)

Bonny, no Cookie news. All I know, if this is all fat, I'll have to seperate her from Beauty so that I can really portion control her hay during the day. I don't want to keep them seperated! I hope I don't have to.

I didn't see Kay get kicked! Yikes! I hope you're ok, Kay! You're right, she must be getting close.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 9, 2008)

She is still butted against the wall, keeping that kid in! Silly girl, go lay down and push it out!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe she is afraid the wall is going ot fall on her and crush her!



I hope she foals real soon. My girl is still holding out here too so I am right with you Kay. Sorry to hear you got kicked. Youch!! That little filly must be cooking up extra good and spotty!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 9, 2008)

Painted Meadows, I wish you had a cam on marestare.



I wish the best for your foaling also.

If I EVER find out if my mare is in foal, I am going to do the marestare thing! I love marestare WAY TOO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you luv2ridesaddleseat! I am hoping next year to be online. It would be a big help to me too. Off to give my mare her grope and peek! lol


----------



## bfogg (Jun 9, 2008)

Colored filly coming Kaykay!





Bonnie

And I will guess today?


----------



## Reble (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh Kay, I thought for sure this morning a little one would be running around.





Good Luck for today



still watching


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 9, 2008)

What's the odds Bonnie?

I wish she would just push!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I will keep her in today. Its so blistering hot outside!!! Shes sure acting like she will foal today or tonight. I hope so!!!

Bonnie I sure hope you are right!!! Im so dying to see a filly by black!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2008)

Kay, I sure hope she goes soon! I am not getting anything done! LOL


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 9, 2008)

Come on Flirt!!! Have to name that baby Hard To Get!!!



I keep putting of all my chores. Sure like to see a wee foal born.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

Im not getting anything done either!! LOL. She was really kicking and pacing and seems to have calmed down again



shes barely ate any of her hay and her vulva is starting to get long. Hopefully by tonight we will finally get to see this foal


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I was wrong, she sure didn't foal last night. I will amend that prediction to "she will foal sometime this YEAR". Can't miss with that one! lol!





Come on Flirt, it's TIME.


----------



## bfogg (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay here is my real prediction:

Putting on my turbin and my gold tooth loing into my crystal ball I predict

it's going to definitely be a filly or a colt,colored or plain and will be born before Jan 30...................


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

okay dont even jinx me!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 9, 2008)

She'll foal at noon, all will be perfect, you will nap this afternoon, moon over baby for the evening andhave a wonderful night's sleep tonight!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2008)

Well sha has 4 minutes to go to make noon by my time! She better get busy!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 9, 2008)

I say tomorrow June the 10th. Since I am always wrong she will have it before then.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 9, 2008)

Oops, noon my time which gives her an hour! lol.


----------



## gimp (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmmm, the way she is acting she might actually make noon MY time...50 minutes and counting


----------



## Reble (Jun 9, 2008)

I think Flirt is surprised nothing is coming out too, I am sure she would like to see that baby pop out.

looks restless



I bet around 4:00 p.m. because I have to go to the dentist than...

Hurry up flirt


----------



## gimp (Jun 9, 2008)

She won't hit noon here. I really thought that she might for a bit. But she found her place on the wall and is sleeping again


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2008)

Should we start chanting "STOP, DROP and FOAL???"


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 9, 2008)

Good one Bonny!!



I'll join in.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

somebody do something LOL im at my wits end literally!! I cant remember the last time I had a continuous 8 hrs sleep. I threatened to trot her around the pasture. Im going to go check her yet again sighs


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2008)

Get the squeeze team ready were going in!





Dont worry KayKay were on our way!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 9, 2008)

Where is the foal patrol when you need them?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

oh geesh I think she has another splinter from rubbing. One side of her vulva is huge. No one is home right now so I will have to try and get it when kyle comes home. Just a warning if you are watching cam flirt gets very upset when we rinse her to try and get the splinter out. I have to get new walls before the next foaling season!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2008)

She sure does rub like crazy too, poor girl! How many days along is she now?


----------



## gimp (Jun 9, 2008)

Boy, she is a bit testy today, isn't she? I remember ithe felling of being big and very rpegnant all too well, even thrity years later, and my heart also goes out to poor Flirt.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 9, 2008)

HONESTLY!! We have to worry about splinters in the back end???? ANOTHER thing to add to my list of foaling information. I don't believe I've read this one in any of the books!


----------



## Reble (Jun 9, 2008)

No baby





I am back from the dentist and my teeth didn't hurt before I went, now they do.

Flirt tonights the night


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2008)

Hubby took me out to dinner, I knew she was going to have it while I was gone... By NOPE!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 9, 2008)

I swear I'm only buying GELDINGS from now on!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

GROWLING thats all i have to say


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2008)

Kay, did you get her splinter out?

How is your kick?


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay Flirt, I have some time to watch now, so go ahead.




Yeah, so... any time now...


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

I rinsed it and I think I got it but shes still swollen and rubbing. I was just out there again and she is so hot!! Its cooling off so I think its just her baby weight. I was trying to rub her down with a damp cool towel but she didnt like it. Normally she loves it when I rub her back but she wasnt liking that either. Poor thing is just miserable. I really thought shed foal tonight but now shes not kicking or pacing like she was earlier sighs

I have a pretty good bruise from her love tap earlier LOL


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 10, 2008)

anyone watching? she's got the tail going agaain,,,and unless I've been staring too long I would swear I could see her sides moving from the foal


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 10, 2008)

Now she's not doing anything.....


----------



## Echo Acres (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe someone has already asked, but I was wondering what the stall floor consists of? It is obvious there is no straw and looks to be no shavings. I am only asking because it looks as though cleaning would be a breeze.

Kay do you have rubber matts under, what does your stall floor consist of? We have dirt floors and wouldn't mind something like that. I always feel though that ours is hard and they need shavings or straw to lay down on. Open to any suggestions.

We have a mare we are also watching and feel like she will never foal. Flirt isn't giving me any amount of encouragement. I wish they would just hurry up already. Could we squeeze it out of them?


----------



## shelly (Jun 10, 2008)

She is laying down now but no signs of labor



Come


















on Flirt!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 10, 2008)

Wake up Flirt! Tell that baby how to get out of there!! I hope we don't go another night without a foal.....


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

ughh i went running out in the rain and it was the barn cat





its dirt with shavings. the contrast on the cam is poor. flirt has dug a nice hole for her belly LOL. after the foals born we line it with hay

storm is moving in now


----------



## dgrminis (Jun 10, 2008)

Well maybe the storm will convince her to foal


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2008)

Checking in this morning, How are you holding up Kay?

Lets hope she gets down to business today!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

Bonny I am so tired I cant even put it in words. I went running out in the rain at 3 am and it was the dang barn cat LOL. Yep I have officially lost my mind. I have our national show this weekend and cant even concentrate on the show horses because all I do is watch flirt.

Im hoping the storm will move off so I can let flirt out today. Only good thing with the storm is it cooled things off


----------



## Reble (Jun 10, 2008)

Windy my mare did this to us, but it was nice of her to foal early evening & she looked ready for a month.





How many days is Flirt?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2008)

kay, I am just shocked she hasnt foaled yet. Any new signs?

Can you get a new side picture of her today for me? I am trying to learn all I can....

It sure looks like she is standing funny also?


----------



## gimp (Jun 10, 2008)

I was so sure she would foal when I went to bed



I remember watching her last year, but she never looked like she looks now. Right now she looks a bit dejected. Poor baby



I swear that the baby is just going to walk out. That tail head is mighty impressive


----------



## shelly (Jun 10, 2008)

Kay,

Take her out and run her around the paddock a couple of times









Maybe that will put her into labor



She sure wants to get outside, she keeps standing by the door


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

I went to let her out and man she is just ready to blow. I just dont dare let her out in this mud and another storm is headed in. Her bag is even hotter to the touch today and vulva is longer. It cant be too much longer!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, if she doesn't blow she just might drop out the bottom!! My mare seems to mirror here actions so maybe if Flirt foals then mine will too! Come on Flirt!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

bonny she has definitely sunk way down low now. my friend was looking at her and just shocked at how different she looks. I will try to get a side and udder picture. I really want to wash her back end as all that rubbing made it dirty but shes so grouchy right now not sure if we can


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 10, 2008)

I would love to see those pictures too. Do you mind posting for the group? I hope she lets you clean her up but she looks pretty upset. Good luck!!


----------



## Reble (Jun 10, 2008)

Might have missed it somewhere here?

[SIZE=14pt]How many days is flirt now[/SIZE]?


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 10, 2008)

She can't hold it in there much longer!


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> She can't hold it in there much longer!



Hmm, we've thought that for many days now, lol!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Kay. I understand if you cant get the pictures. But I am so curious. She looks about to blow!

My hubby even asked about her when he got home from work today! He looked at her and said" She sure is shaped weird" OH!

I bet he thought that about me when I was due to birth!



Silly hubbies!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

It probably got buried somewhere but flirt bred every cycle last summer all the way to September. We were sure she was open so I threw her dates away like an idiot. Obviously she was not open and was breeding even though she was in foal. We didnt know till I did a urine test this winter that she was in foal. I was going by her bag being full of milk and waxing and dripping. Last year she went 334 days. Shes the only one I didnt have a date for and I will never make that mistake again LOL.

I just got up as the boys watched her so I could take a quick nap but Ill try to get the pics. I know back on this thread is an udder pic and we can compare the two





Thanks for watching!!!


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 10, 2008)

My husband was just like Bonny's! He said, "That horse just doesn't look right." Honey, it's a mini mare in foal. "Oh."

Poor Flirt. Everytime I look at her she's itching, eating or sleeping. I have a pygmy goat doe that only kids when I go get groceries. Maybe if everyone closes their eyes at the same time for say 5 minutes, so no one is looking, she'll finally start foaling. Okay, it's lame, but I've run out of ideas.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL, Erica. I know. I tried the stop drop and foal yesterday but it didnt work. My niece suggested jumping out and scaring the beejeebers out of her....


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay we finally have lift off I believe LOL. Her vulva is long and open now. Hers a pic.






Side shot of V






Udder (sorry this didnt come out well its so humid from the storms!)


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! She looks very ready! ( Not my expert opinion asI am new to all this)LOL

But from pics I have seen. I sure hope she goes soon.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey, I am going to be right and she will foal today. WOW! She has 5 hours left. Can I say "push you cow" now? OH!

Please God, do not let me come back as a broodmare. I don't want my hoochy on the web! LOL


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL!!!!

I am with you!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

Fran you and Katy are giving flirt a cow complex!!! you too have to stop calling her that!!! big meanie LOL


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh horse pee that was funny! And it looks so sore, but at least she doesn't have to sit on it!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> Please God, do not let me come back as a broodmare. I don't want my hoochy on the web! LOL




*ROFLOL!!!!* Oh that is priceless!!!


----------



## Reble (Jun 10, 2008)

Magic said:


> OhHorsePee said:
> 
> 
> > Please God, do not let me come back as a broodmare. I don't want my hoochy on the web! LOL
> ...



Oh that is too too funny


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2008)

The camera is acting up. I hope it doesnt go black...!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

i think that rain we got today got water back in the line again and it had just dried out from the last storms. Ughhh. we were afraid to try and fix it as we thought we may not get it back up again. Driving me nuts watching it like this. I do apologize!! Next year we will be wireless and in color.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 10, 2008)

I swear more and more, I'm just going to buy a baby!!!! This isn't even my foal and I'm going INSANE!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 10, 2008)

AWWW!!! The poor girl looks so dejected! I hope she has it soon, for her sake. Hopefully, while I am watching


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 10, 2008)

Please do this thing tonight!!!! Flirt

my popcorn is almost gone






along I'm sure with your ability to sleep for any long period Kay


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't been on in a day or so... I can't beleive she hasn't foaled yet! OH!

I've been thinking about her all day at work!




Come ON Flirt!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 10, 2008)

Flirt, my eyes are so crossed I can't believe it. I can't understand how your mommy is still sane. Dear God I am wiped out. Talk to you through the night anyone who is here.......


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Joyce I am still here, not sure for how long though, I am so sleepy!

Why doesnt she just foal already?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

I will be here for the duration



yep im ready to lose it

i think im going to run out and see if i can see a problem with the cam in the stall. this picture is making me nuts!

well that didnt help; ughhhhh stupid cam

i looked at her vulva and its even longer then the pic. I think the foal is going to just fall out lmbo


----------



## choclat dreams (Jun 10, 2008)

kaykay said:


> I will be here for the duration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 10, 2008)

Reble said:


> Magic said:
> 
> 
> > OhHorsePee said:
> ...


I was gone most of the day! But this was too funny!



LOL I really laughed until I cried!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 11, 2008)

Pretty funny!








Come on Flirt, we all wanna see the cutie waiting inside!





I missed Diana by minutes so maybe I should pretend to go to bed and then she'll go in labour and then I could sneak back and look...will she fall for it????


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jun 11, 2008)

I can't bring the camera up while I am at work, they have that kind of stuff blocked. Did she foal last night?



I watched as long as I could last night, and then I just had to get my butt off to bed!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 11, 2008)

No foal *yawn* good thing I didnt make any bets as I would have bet it was going to be last night. Im really tired of watching this mare!!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, I feel so bad for you! You have got to be absolutely exhausted! Maybe she will go today so you can get a good night's sleep tonight!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 11, 2008)

No foal!!??!! Dang it girl! Maybe you should have had Abby dance her foal dance??


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2008)

I just knew (again) I was going to miss it!

I cant believe she hasnt foaled!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 11, 2008)

Awww I'm sorry she hasn't foaled yet. Who knew she would hold out so long.



Her noonie looks really swollen. Poor girl. My girl's is hanging loose and almost open, a sharp v but not as much bag. My vet friend thought for sure she was going to foal yesterday so even they can't tell sometimes. Frustrating but so worth it when that beautiful healthy baby is tearing around the stall!! Maybe our mares are waiting for friday. It's the 13th and was my Dad's birthday. Always a lucky day for me. 3 years ago my colt was born on a friday the 13th and there was a bunch of other 13s involved too including he was my 13th horse. So maybe that is our day!


----------



## shelly (Jun 11, 2008)

Where is that FLIRT?? Is she out or hiding in the corner again


----------



## kaykay (Jun 11, 2008)

shes out playing!! the weather is beautiful today so I let her out. I was so convinced she would foal yesterday that I didnt let her out. Now I just give up LOL


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh great! Now she is going to foal outside and we will all miss it. tee hee. I sure hope she does for you. Fingers and toes crossed and got my 3 year old saying a prayer. They are closer to God you know! tee hee.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2008)

Bring her inside, we're going to miss it!!



Well, if she ever decides to actually foal, that is, but KayKay, now that you've given up, she's SURE to!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2008)

She's BAAAAAACCCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!! Yipppeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, did you see that kicking? Kay almost got kicked and bit. Poor Flirt. she is so ready for this to be over. Come on Flirt! Let that baby out!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2008)

And the feet were FLYING!!!!

Anything new on our little princess????


----------



## kaykay (Jun 11, 2008)

I was trying to get a milk sample and umm yeah she wanted to kill me LOL. She was not in the mood!! I thought after being out with her buddies all day she would be a little nicer OH! Shes the same as yesterday no changes today. Really wish I could have got a milk sample. I cant take much more without sleeping and we have another show this weekend.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm sorry this is so hard on you. Mother Nature is an idiot! That baby needs to find the exit, NOW!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I thought for sure she would have had it before I logged in today! Oh you must be exhausted and :arg!







. I hope she goes soon for you...not too late so I can watch


----------



## shelly (Jun 11, 2008)

Darn it--I always miss all the action OH! I don't know about you all but I'm WAY TIRED of watching this mare, but I can't seem to STOP


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 11, 2008)

I had to go into town and I was sure I was going to miss it. Okay, I'm home now Flirt... you can go ahead and foal.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 11, 2008)

Im okay just really tired and little stressed and sick of looking at this mare LOL.

All i know is eventually she has to foal. Im done predicting as she has proven me wrong every time.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 11, 2008)

I know how you feel Kay. Can you take a nap for a bit this evening? I am hitting hubby up for one as soon as he gets home from work. I have another long night ahead of me I think. And now I look outside and see my 3 year old son running around outside naked as a jaybird!



Off to get him dressed again.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Kay, I see you are still having trouble getting milk. Could someone hold up her front leg for you while you grab the milk? Then she can't kick you. Some wise horseladies shared this trick with me!!


----------



## gimp (Jun 11, 2008)

She sure is wise to what you want, Kay...no way she wanted you to even LOOK at her udder. OH!

I'm trying to figure out what I will do with myself once she does foal



I guess I really could resume life, eh?!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah i faked her out. The brushing calmed her down and I got milk. Its now changing from yellow to white!! woohoo. Then again this is flirt LOL. Honestly this is the first time in all my years I have caught a mares milk turning white. I hope this is a good sign!

did ya all see me wave??



ignore the stained shirt i was dying manes and tails all day


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi yall. I see she is still preggers!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2008)

Baby steps, but things are progressing!!  I have a feeling this is going to be one heck of a filly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2008)

kaykay said:


> did ya all see me wave??
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the stained shirt i was dying manes and tails all day



I waved back!



lol!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2008)

Bonny, I think I owe you a PM! I bet you can't wait until you go through this come January!! Please do marestare!! I want to watch!! Little miss Flirt is cooking this baby girl to PERFECTION don' t you think?????


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope to do some sort of wee foal or mare stare. I was looking at their sites last night gathering info. It seems very reasonable.

I sure hope flirt goes this evening before my bedtime! Whit milk is a good sign right?!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2008)

It's $20.00 a month! I will be doing it, thats for sure! It has saved many a baby! PRICELESS!!! You have time, figure it out! We can take shifts watching. It will be fun!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2008)

I know it seems so reasonable! But does that include the equipment? Or just the service? I was thinking it was just the service. I would still have to get the camera correct?

I have really appreciated everyone that has used this service, I have learned so much! I appreciate them letting us into their barns! Thanks KayKay!

I like that idea of shift watching!!!





I will need it in Jan for Shy then April for Bonny.

Now back to the scheduled program Flirt! LOL!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 11, 2008)

dang did my cam go out on you guys too?? ughhhhhhhhhhhh

the price for wefoal is just the monthly fee. you have to ahve a camera and a video capture device


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Kay! Yes the screen went black!





Glad she is back up.





I figured I would have to get my own equipment, but it is still worth the price!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 11, 2008)

the video capture is only 50.00 so not bad at all! they give you free software


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2008)

Bonny, you have until January! Save your change, I will take shifts with you!!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2008)

You mean weefoal gives you the soft ware correct?

I need to contact them for all details.

LOL, do they have a squeeze team? I think if they do you should let them know now is a good time!

Thanks Joyce, I will take you up on it! Then when Cookie foals I will return the favor!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome Bonny!! It will be fun!!!!!! If you go to the marestare website, all the info is there!!

Joyce


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 11, 2008)

I was thinking...maybe Flirt just likes having that nice big stall all to herself


----------



## gimp (Jun 11, 2008)

A western Washington wave



came right back at you, but I guess you couldn't see it, could you. OH! Thank goodness there is no recording equiptment on me as I watch; there are a few times that I whooped for joy only to be grumbling and muttering moments later.





I am watching her now and could swear that she pushes, only to see that she is merely changing position...which leads me to ask, who calls? I hate the idea of flooding the house with calls, but even more the idea that everyone, like me, assumes someone else is calling...


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 11, 2008)

I got brave enough to call the other day...I was just sure this was it... no one answered...Nothing exciting happened either!



I would have been embarrassed if kay had answered!


----------



## gimp (Jun 12, 2008)

Camera's gone bad! She has been up and down a couple of times and now I can barely see her



. I guess that's my cue to turn in. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Echo Acres (Jun 12, 2008)

Well with Flirt holding out this long, I thought there was no hope for our mare. But I was wrong. I went out to turn the barn lights on tonight after changing out of work clothes so I could see the camera and a little filly met me at the stall door. She was standing but still very wet. She was born in the middle of a thunderstorm and crazy rain. So maybe tonight is the night for you to Kay! I will be hoping for you, I know how it feels to watch day after day, night after night. Come on Flirt you can do it!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

Staci I would have happily talked with you!! I would always rather someone call and be wrong then miss it!!

Congrats Renee im so happy for you!!!

I guess eventually she will have this foal. I feel so bad for hubby as he will be home alone with her again while we show if she doesnt foal before sat. Im going to show flirt the book that says when the milk turns white a foal comes lmbo


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 12, 2008)

All I'm getting is a black screen, who turned out the lights??????


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 12, 2008)

Me too. Dogs might have bumped the doo hickey. I am sure Kay will have it up and running soon.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

its back i dont know why it keeps going black ughhh. I have tried and tried to fix it. we cannot find the problem anywhere


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 12, 2008)

it's fine now.


----------



## shelly (Jun 12, 2008)

Flirt is either waiting for Friday the 13th or the full moon on the 18th



Let's all pray for the 13th


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

did ya see me drop all the hay LOL. thats me sleep walking to feed


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 12, 2008)

The camera is getting dark again. It seems to do this slowly and then it goes pitch black.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 12, 2008)

WAAAAAA!!! It's out again!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 12, 2008)

All brightened up again at the moment. I hope theres nothing major wrong with it. Thats about the last thing you need Kay!

Gosh, I wish she'd foal.

Crap, it just went black again. Now it's going off and on. Now it's black again.

Calgon, take me away......


----------



## shelly (Jun 12, 2008)

Yup, nothing but a black screen










shelly said:


> Yup, nothing but a black screen






spoke too soon



It's ok now!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you think the camera is getting tired?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 12, 2008)

Good one Bonny, just like the rest of us!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

we are trying to fix it!! we have more storms headed in again and I know this will not hold up. I have horrible visions of standing in the barn all night.

shes really kicking right now


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

I sure hope it doesnt go out! After all this I sure dont want to miss it!

Kay, Does she look any different today in person?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

shes pretty much the same as last night. Im going to try and get another milk sample before i let her out (so i know if i should let her out) this is the most frustrating mare!! I told her she better get busy. Shes been on cam so long she broke it LOL


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL thats funny Kay.

I wish she would just foal already!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang, she gets to go out! OH! I guess she isn't going to pop any time real soon.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 12, 2008)

I personally think she know we are all watching and she is enjoying being the diva! Before Kay let her out, she was set up for show right in front of the camera!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

SHES A CAMERA HOG!!! I need a smilie for that

got some milk and its the same as last night. kinda of a cloudy white and sticky like glue


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2008)

Bring her back in, we don't want to miss her foaling! (if she ever does, anyway!)


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL I did think hard about it but I really hate keeping horses in stalls too long. If I see her acting funny at all outside she will be right back in!! Can someone tell me why the cam gets such a good pic all day when the stall is empty and then goes crazy at night?? Its making me nuts!


----------



## gimp (Jun 12, 2008)

I noticed that as well, kaykay. Perhaps it has something to do with the number of people watching?? I remember last year we were watching a mare and it was announced on marestare that she was foaling. Suddenly the flood of people caused the camera to go fuzzy and no one could see. I'm no computer person, and I don't even understand how it all works, but just remember how the person who made the announcement was forced to grovel like a bad puppy and promised to only announce to Little Beginnings from there on out.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 12, 2008)

Kay, do you get info on how many people are viewing? That would be interesting just to see.



Even if it is how many in a day or whatever.

Note to Flirt - *listen here you cow! You better start pushing and get this over with!*


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

Its all fran and katys fault cus they keep calling flirt a cow!!! I will have to go to my stats and see if I can figure it out. I have never had that kind of trouble though with wefoal?? Patches had a ton of people watching from other sites and it was fine. Rusty still thinks it got water in the line from that last huge storm





well its really messed up now so I guess my daytime theory was wrong. I do think we will have to take the line down tonight which really scares me.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

we have major storms moving in tonight and continuing for the next couple days. Hubby is going to take the cam line down and try to fix it before the storms hit. I know this will not hold with the storm coming tonight. Wish us luck!!! (so the cam will be down tonight for a bit while we work on it)


----------



## Leeana (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh my , still no baby ? This mare is a



....





See you tommarow Kay ? This time i will pay you for the journal , it slipped my mind last week, must have been that heat OH!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

Well Iwill be checking in and waiting for the cam to come back up! Hopefully she will wait til the cam is working!


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 12, 2008)

Arrrrrggghhh! No cam!! And she's going to foal when I'm not watching, I just know it!! :arg!


----------



## shelly (Jun 12, 2008)

Cam is up but really messed up now!!! OH!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeahh we found the problem!! the connector did get water. we cleaned it really well until Kyle gets back from town with a new one. That should keep the picture clear thru the next storm I hope. Now I am just praying the storms dont knock out power. Cam is up now but should be even better with the new connector


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kay, come on! Put a shoulder-length plastic glove on and pull the little one out




You must be exhausted watching and worrying... I keep looking every once in a while, expecting to see a foal. She really hangs on to them


----------



## barnbum (Jun 12, 2008)

the cam looks awesome, Kay!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

Good job Kay my picture is clear!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 12, 2008)

She's a bit fussy.. and yes, great picture!!

Cam went off and wont refresh!!!!


----------



## choclat dreams (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I lost the picture,




darn it anyway


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry, I went into panic mode! It's back.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

im so glad we got the picture back clear. I couldnt stand watching it the other way. Made my head hurt! Hubby has been on the computer working for a couple hrs. Anyone see her do anything at all interesting?? Please?? LOL


----------



## Gena (Jun 12, 2008)

Well she sure seemed agitated for a while but now she is back to calmly eating LOL

Hang in there, she has to foal for you soon!


----------



## Becky (Jun 12, 2008)

She seems pretty busy.......


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

To me she seems more active tonight. Wishful thinking?

She is pawing!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

nice butt shot LOL Flirt stop pushing the foal back in!





Hubby thought she was more active too. Lets hope its a good sign.





shes really breathing hard too isnt she


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 12, 2008)

She's realy rubbing her butt! Hope no more splinters!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

I think we may be fixin to have a foal!


----------



## Gena (Jun 12, 2008)

She sure has me wondering...rubbing, digging, circling...


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

i so want to check her but shes a private mare and im worried shell stop if i go out too soon. pleaseeeeee let this be it!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

Woo Hoo Kay ! I am excited!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

the diva just wanted the cam fixed maybe?? lmbo


----------



## choclat dreams (Jun 12, 2008)

I think this is it!!!!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like it!!! GOOOO FLIRT!!!


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 12, 2008)

Is anybody getting this?!? I think we have lift off!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

Lets go flirt!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## muffntuf (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah flirt!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Reble (Jun 12, 2008)

Just was going to head to bed, and took a quick look and





Finally baby coming,









Sure hope it is a girl for Kay

wanted to add 33 people watching.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 12, 2008)

Sure looks like Flirt!


----------



## Gena (Jun 12, 2008)

SOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## choclat dreams (Jun 12, 2008)

Good job Flirt!!!


----------



## h2t99 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Get some sleep!!!!


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 12, 2008)

Did I just see Filly???


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 12, 2008)

That is great !! I just got in and checked this thread, then hurried to the cam. Looks good





Hope you got a filly kay


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2008)

So sweet how they bond!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 12, 2008)

Ahhh I just missed it, but so glad it is here!






Can;t wait to hear about it!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it's a colt judging from her reaction after lifting up that little tail...




Look at those LEGS!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2008)

Its a filly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohooooooooo. Shes so beautiful!! I couldnt quit petting her. I gave the 2 fingers sign LOL. Im letting them bond and then Ill go back out. Flirt wanted to have her standing up. Finally a smooth easy delivery!! We helped the head just a bit. Her legs are like a mile long.

Thanks so much for watching with us!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 12, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Its a filly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohooooooooo. Shes so beautiful!! I couldnt quit petting her. I gave the 2 fingers sign LOL. Im letting them bond and then Ill go back out. Flirt wanted to have her standing up. Finally a smooth easy delivery!! We helped the head just a bit. Her legs are like a mile long.
> 
> Thanks so much for watching with us!



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! She is so cute!!!! Just missed seeing by less than 10 min. OH!

But go to see her stand





She is hiding right now.


----------



## gorgeous (Jun 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! I have been watching her for weeks! Beautiful delivery, and beautiful foal!!


----------



## MiniMaid (Jun 12, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been watching her for weeks.


----------



## barnbum (Jun 12, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt] CONGRATS!!!!! [/SIZE]

Wow!! She's a looker, for sure, for sure!!!!


----------



## Gena (Jun 12, 2008)

I guessed it was a filly! She is just beautiful!!! Your mare is a great mama too!!


----------



## shelly (Jun 12, 2008)

VERY-VERY-VERY CUTE BABY









I'm sooooo glad I didn't miss it


















He/She reminds me of a little lamb with those head markings


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 12, 2008)

YAYYY! The neighbor kids and I watched the whole thing. They were shouting, "Push Push!" Yeah they're kinda silly, but it was fun! Did I see a medicine hat on that girl and when do we get color photos?!?

CONGRATS!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 12, 2008)

Key is going to wear her knees out trying to get that baby to latch on! Either that or stretch out in the hay and get some much needed sleep!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 12, 2008)

How long does it usually take them to figure it out? Momma keeps moving and that can't help. Just wondering...somewhat of a newbie...


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 12, 2008)

Huge Congrats! I missed it as I was watching our Boston Celtics win another game! I've had a headache since this afternoon and it made it hard to be glued to the computer screen tonight. I'm just so happy this is over and you have your filly!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD NIGHT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations! I've been checking in here several times a day (I don't watch the cams) and I am so glad to here she finally foaled! Hurry with the pictures for those of us not watching the camera. After you get some much needed sleep of course


----------



## gimp (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats, Kaykay. She is a pretty little thing. Have a good rest6 tonight so you can get ready to show this weekend. It was all worth the wait, wasn't it? It has been quite the filly year, and I am glad you got in on the takings.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks so much!! shes nursed well quite a few times now. flirt was getting irritated with me so I left them alone. Now if she would just urinate and pass a bm I can go to bed!!!

I did record it for anyone who missed it!

Hubby fixed that cam in teh nick of time!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 13, 2008)

congrats!!!!!!!! Kay its been a long wait for sure, she sure looks pretty

we just had a filly born about 10:15 too


----------



## kaykay (Jun 13, 2008)

congrats to you too lori!! must be a filly night





Ill take color pics tomarrow. Im worn out!


----------



## Echo Acres (Jun 13, 2008)

Kay I am so glad Flirt finally gave you a filly. Seems now that we both got our fillies we can go to our events we had planned for this weekend. I seen you say something about a show. We are off to a trail drive and bonfire on Saturday and in a parade on Sunday. Get some sleep the next couple of nights and have a good time at the show.

Your filly is very pretty.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats Kay








Filly looks good


----------



## shelly (Jun 13, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]*CONGRATS









*I WAS SO TIRED LAST NIGHT I COULDN'T READ THE POST TO FIND OUT IF IT WAS A FILLY OR A COLT!!! WOW, A MEDICINE HAT FILLY 



 I STILL THINK SHE LOOKS LIKE A LAMB--GOOD NAME "LAMB CHOP"?


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 13, 2008)

YEA! You got a filly! I am sooo happy for you. Congratulations!! See, sje just needed called a cow to get her butt in gear. She looks beautiful! Can't wait to see her.


----------



## bpotze (Jun 13, 2008)

Shucks....I missed it! I was tired from being up night before last with my new colt...and last night I checked the Flirt cam and then was to tired to stay up. Congratulations on the filly....she is adorable.

Becky


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 13, 2008)

I knew she'd be worth the wait!!!

So is she a keeper????


----------



## shelly (Jun 13, 2008)

What's up with not being able to get connection for the cam???


----------



## kaykay (Jun 13, 2008)

sorry i was out feeding and the infamous dogs knocked the cam out of the computer (they have seperation anxiety LOL) I cant stop playing with her!!!

Shes sure keeper quality but hubby says we have to sell foals this year as I kept both fillies from last year. So I have to talk it over with him. I just love her!!! She has beautiful blue eyes. Pics coming I promise!


----------



## dgrminis (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats -- i am glad she is finally here and from what I see on the cam she was well worth the wait


----------



## Callie (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful Little Cowgirl! Thanks for letting me share your foaling.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations on finally getting your beautiful little Filly!!!


----------



## Reble (Jun 13, 2008)

Good Morning Kay, see you taking pictures, I had to laugh, wanted to tell you I can get a good picture this way, she is gorgious and looks like Mom, so happy for you





Oh Kay, she sure loves you too.....


----------

